# Looking to learn the gear ratio on a 115hp Tower of power.



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking to know or learn the lower unit gear ratio on on my 1984 Mercury 115 hp tower of power. It is not real important at the moment, still plenty of snow and ice in the boat, but thinking of trying some new props this spring and therefore, if you know or have a guess, please take a minute and post it, or how to determine it. Thanks, Appreciate it Jim.


----------

